# The End of Spanish?



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes). 

Some people would have to find something else to panic about unnecessarily.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> 
> Some people would have to find something else to panic about unnecessarily.


You might want to step  out if you house if you are Spanish in America you are almost only speaking Spanish, and refuse to speak English as the common language. 
Go meet some people


----------



## mdk (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> ...



¡Cállate, diablo blanco!


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

mdk said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yea the latin Ho I banged last nite screamed thT haha


----------



## konradv (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Doesn't that mean, "I've got crabs"?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

konradv said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Do you? Lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> ...






It’s highly unlikely you will ever meet as many or as various people as I have, kid. Once again, I know what I’m talking about and you only know what you’re afraid of.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Lol ok yuppie I’m born and raised in the inner city of Boston. Went to schools where,  cowards like you moved out after bussing, I work with the people. You are a false prophet.. sit down listen and learn


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 6, 2019)

If Latin America stabilizes, the ruling class will just import their low-IQ, unskilled workers and loyal voting base from some other 3rd world shithole and nothing will change


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Doesn't seem like it.

You have no idea what you're talking about, you ignorant little dope. 

Ever heard of the third generation pattern, dumbass?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 My sisters are a Puerto Ricans go away you fucking loser Lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Answer the question, boy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Tell me about your patten and I will STILL TELL YOU WHATS ACTUALLY HAPPING IN THEIR NEIGHBORHOODS LOL 

Go away, keep your Un educated mouth shut.. stop spreading fake news. You are beyond clueless about culture


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Wrong, kid. That’s where I work every day, and what I know better than you can even understand.


As for “educated”....


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are looking from the outside in .. a union job lol I’m
On the inside.. go away loser


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> 
> Some people would have to find something else to panic about unnecessarily.


''''seem afraid'''---hahahahahhahahahahah
you people pull a lot of crap from your a$$es 
please explain ''afraid'''


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



wrong again, dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> ...



There have been more than a few posts here featuring people whining because they overheard someone else’s private conversation that wasn’t in English, or bemoaning the trauma of “press one.” There are people ignorantly complaining about an imagined “refusal” to learn English, and entire threads devoted to breathlessly wondering if Spanish will become the official language of the US (when it is obvious that we will never have any official language nationally).


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Well that’s the whole point why should foreigners be able to communicate in a different language around us if they want to In America? How does that make sense? That’s always going To be a issue..

You openly support conflict.. you are hateful you don’t like Latinos. It’s clear. I’m trying to help them assimilate to avoid conflict with the great race.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That explains a lot.
A Masshole.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Vermont are you? Or nh


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Vermont.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


1. why would we want America to become a shithole like Latin America?
2. please post some examples of these posts you are talking about 
3. ''press one'' is ridiculous --either learn English or go home to your shithole


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Called it. Isolated watching mainstream tv. You are brain washed.. the left has lied to you wake up


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Wrong again.
The extent of my television viewing involves movies on Amazon Prime and Netflix.

I was a conservative until this so-called president was elected.
That is when my eyes were opened to the truth.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Yes almost all produced by lefties. Only 7% of the media are republican. You are getting fooled I’m a former democrat,  I live in Boston they have destroyed America.. don’t believe the narrative they have created wake up


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Yes almost all produced by lefties. Only 7% of the media are republican. You are getting fooled I’m a former democrat,  I live in Boston they have destroyed America.. don’t believe the narrative they have created wake up


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

The "three generation pattern" could wipe out Spanish in the US


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> The "three generation pattern" could wipe out Spanish in the US


Not true


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> The "three generation pattern" could wipe out Spanish in the US


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 6, 2019)

If you don't speak English in the U.S. you are doomed to be a third class person, or worse.  Careers, and professions require people speak English here.


----------



## Anathema (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> It’s highly unlikely you will ever meet as many or as various people as I have, kid...



Ever think that some of us are not interested in meeting many or varied people? Maybe we like who and what we are comfortable with and see no need for that expansion of our world.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It's  too easy to see from your posts that you're  nothing but a little know nothing loud mouthed punk that's never been anywhere or done anything in your entire worthless existence so far. Oh you may have hid out from reality on a campus somewhere cowering in a cry closet with crayons and a coloring book but that's about the sum total of it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> .....why should foreigners be able to communicate in a different language around us if they want to In America?.......




Ever hear of the Constitution, dumbass?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > .....why should foreigners be able to communicate in a different language around us if they want to In America?.......
> ...


But you want me arrested for a hate crime if I say speak English lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ....... I’m trying to help them assimilate .....




No, you are not. I actually am.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ....... I’m trying to help them assimilate .....
> ...


By getting them in conflicts? Huh.. you hate them


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I never said that, dumbass. Stop lying to cover for your complete ignorance.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So me stoping and telling Latinos to speak English is ok to you?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> 
> Some people would have to find something else to panic about unnecessarily.



Certainly if there wasn't the push of poverty and unrest from Latin America and the pull of jobs and security in the U.S. the flow would essentially slow to that similar from say Canada.

And yes- Spanish would largely disappear- going the way of Polish, Japanese and German in the U.S.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> If you don't speak English in the U.S. you are doomed to be a third class person, or worse.  Careers, and professions require people speak English here.


..I worked with an African that's been here about 8 years...he was VERY hard to understand and yet he was ''unhappy'' because he wasn't making enough $$$ !!!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




You are, of course, completely wrong but I hope all that emoting was cathartic for you.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

I love America


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 No, idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





How about you learn English yourself first? That way you’ll look a little less stupid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Well what do you think happen in free  societies ? You can’t take foreigners send them To inner cities not speak our language and not expect a  confrontation. It’s like you never been out of your basement in your life lol. Go talk to people go  observe something .. your dumb


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Can you stop deflecting you pussy lol answer the question


----------



## sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Some people would have to find something else to *panic about unnecessarily*.



estoy casi fuera del estante superior

~S~


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You’re not confronting anyone, mouthboxer. Your straw man is all worn out; give it a rest.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





You’ve been told many times that you can say what you want and deal with the consequences. Doesn’t matter anyway, because you never will.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Lol stop deflecting it’s not about my record of knock outs... RESPOND TO THE SUBSTANCE YOU COWARD


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Dude don’t be a pussy.. are you ok with it.. yes or no


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes or no , Can I stop a Latino family and tell them to speak English? Yes or no


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





You’ve been told many times that you can say what you want and deal with the consequences. Doesn’t matter anyway, because you never will.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The "three generation pattern" could wipe out Spanish in the US
> ...





What do you, in all your ignorance, believe to be untrue?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> If you don't speak English in the U.S. you are doomed to be a third class person, or worse.  Careers, and professions require people speak English here.




No one knows that better than an immigrant.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 So you think that speech should be met with consequences so you are against the constitution .. thank you


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Because I’m in
The community


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...







Do you have any questions, Junior?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Read the question again, dumbass. 

“What,” not “why.” 

Learn English or GTFO of my country.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





You have absolutely no idea what you are trying to talk about.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Because I’m in the community and it’s not true


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You just said I should be Met with consequences for my speech


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




It is true, of course.  This is not about your little feelings, this is about fact. It has been very well known among linguists for quite a long time now. Your idiocy and illiteracy are doing you no favors.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




 Every one’s actions have consequences. That’s how the real world works, Junior.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 When you lose the argument move to grammar ad hominem ..  but I’m just interested in the topic if you just stop being pussy and avoiding the question. 

You don’t think foreigners that refuses to assimilate (language) won’t cause a conflict with native Americans? Yes or no


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yes. That family speaking English. Thanks I agree


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Your inability to use the English language properly prevents you from communicating effectively. That's entirely _your_ fault.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




You are utterly incoherent.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Because you can’t answer a question lol what we call chicken shit. Deflect.. it’s cool you are a democrat


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ....
> 
> You don’t think foreigners that refuses [sic] to assimilate (language) won’t cause a conflict with native Americans? ....




That ungrammatical question is based on a false premise, and you are not a "Native American."


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Family speaking English.. lol what didn’t you understand? Lol are you really a teacher? Embarrassing lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I've answered the question more than three times, idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Are you on drugs right now, kid?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


Grammar  ad hominem with a little deflection lol

ANSWER THE QUESTION PUSSS FACE LOL


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No the other one.. you can do it


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 6, 2019)

How are we going to go gender neutral in our Spanish pronouns??

How will we teach Spanish* at Berkeley??

What about French??....Italian??? *


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Ask a real question, in proper English, and you’ll get an answer -AGAIN- dumbass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I’m not gonna hold your hand.. go back and answer it chicken shit


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





You can’t do it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Don’t talk about you care about Latinos when you  blatantly put the lives in danger


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I knew you were full of shit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You can do it stop running


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Idiotic lies won’t do you any good, punk.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Umm ok


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Ask a reasonable question in proper English, or shut up and stop bothering the grown ups.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What didn’t you understand? I can help you tiny lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...







No, you can't. That's the problem. You can't use English well enough to make yourself clear.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Nice deflection,, typical liberal move


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not working, kid. Start over, or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 283205 I love America



What, exactly do you love about America?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 Why do you put Latinos in situations that’s going to cause conflict why do you hate them so much ?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 283205 I love America
> ...


Every thing we built, our culture,   Heritage . History, In honoring history by not allowing the invaders to take over


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I guess it would kinda suck if a group of people invaded this country and set up their own government.
It would be even worse if they passed a law to force you to move to less desirable areas of the country and in the process thousands died.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Good are you ready to leave?


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Nope. My people were here first.
You can leave tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Who's your people?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> 
> Some people would have to find something else to panic about unnecessarily.




I know enough Spanish to get along if I ever ended up in Barcelona or East LA or other Spanish speaking town, so I'm not really losing any sleep over it.

"Hey, ese, wassup holmes" is the key phrase


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Cherokee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Will you give the  land back to the Osage Indians  that your tribe wiped out?


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If it meant you would leave, yes I would and I would move to Canada [emoji1063] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


 Are you going to pay that tribe  reparations ?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I told you to put away your straw man, boy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Do you think  foreigners speaking different languages in other countries causes conflicts with the natives yes or no ?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...






What have YOU built, kid?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> ...


First generation immigrants tend to cling to their native language
Second generation use English as their primary language


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I know that it doesn’t, dumbass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Unfortunately that’s not true with Latins and Afros,, and not trying hard enough they have to go


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So why is there so much violence in neighborhoods they are in? Mic drop


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> 
> Some people would have to find something else to panic about unnecessarily.





Spanish is more prominent in Southern California than English. There are third generation children who don't speak English, and have no desire to.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Whether true or not, it is irrelevant. Language is the unifying feature of any culture. Balkanize language and you divide the culture. The common feature of the French is they speak French. The language actually alters their thinking patterns. The language we think in determines a great deal about how we think.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He knows this.. he knows if he tells them to keep a divided barrier up they will easily be controlled


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Sure.
When you pay us reparations we will pass it on to them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


You did it first,, show is the ways.. then we will pay you


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Of course it is true
You don’t find any second generation that do not speak English


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




It is true. I see it every day. It’s what I do. It’s what I know. Your personal fears and prejudice have no bearing on reality.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Who is “they”? Which neighborhoods?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> ...



There may be a few individuals, but they are a statistical anomaly.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





That phenomenon is not what you think it is, and there are many countries (like the US) comprised of a variety of cultures, languages and peoples.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Sorry. You people lied to us just before you took over our land.

Not gonna fall for your lies again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I see it from the inside.. you are the teacher of course they are speaking broken English to you, in ghetto slang.. I’d love to know the school you work at so I could stand out side and watch how they flow out, speaking yo-yo while you collect a pay check absolutely embarrassing


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Dorchester, Roxbury, jp, Lawrence, east Boston. Etc.... look at no violence Newton, every time some thing happens In the that mostly white town it’s a Latino or black.. we need to stop the immigration of folks that can’t assimilate


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yes in today’s era the left has changed immigration laws and we see cultures that can’t assimilate, Germany the brown skinned is raping all the white females.. all of Europe, the experiment is over .. stop cause it conflicts with these people, they aren’t your pawns


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


You did the same thing before us lol we just kicked your ass


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Fucking liar.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You lied to us.
It will never happen again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Fucking liar.

There are whole communities in Southern California (Home Gardens, Rialto, Hyde Park) where not one word of English is uttered and generations live without any English or assimilation , just as you Communists planned.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



40 years ago they were. Now the trend is "Hispanic Communities" where people cling to the ways of the old country. "California Norte" is the idea, that California is just part of Mexico, and that there need be no assimilation is huge.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



There are no countries like the USA, e pluribus unim

We either are a melting pot, or we cease to be. Many want us to cease to be.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Wrong. You see nothing but your ignorance, fear and weakness.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You see the support of a unified nation with a common language and culture as weak? 

"To Conquer a nation, destroy her armies. To defeat a nation, destroy her culture." - Benito Mussolini


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Your ignorance and stupidity are appalling.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Are you answering for dumbass now? I was talking to him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Message boards are open forums where all are free to express ideas.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


And you lied to other tribes lol hellooo see how the conquest works?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It’s your fear of nationalist, because you were picked on by white boy growing up, it’s why you took wrestling.. that still won’t help you from our power


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


And yet your substance speaks Volumes lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



So, you are answering for dumbass? He certainly could use the help.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


He has his own views, why do you attack him?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





What are you talking about? Are you drunk, boy?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You were picked by white boys .. what don’t you understand lol you are a teacher? Wow lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





What part of your feeble little mind would make you think that, dumbass?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It’s true

You are making shit up


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




If you think there are no white people living in Lawrence, Eastie, etc. you are even dumber than I thought you were.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are gay aren’t you?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Who said there wasn’t? Lol I said where Latinos are.. 
do you just deflect or are you really this stupid lol WOW


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, you’re on the wrong website.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Something is up, you are using Latinos as pawns for some reason,, white nationalist kicked your ass or you suck latin cock.. what is ?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm answering your fallacy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nothing you post is true. You are a troll, nothing more.

You visited Los Angeles in the 1970's and you think you know what the fuck is going on, because you watch Rachel Madcow.



You're a second rate troll.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And what do you imagine that to be?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You see the support of a unified nation with a common language and culture as weak? 

"To Conquer a nation, destroy her armies. To defeat a nation, destroy her culture." - Benito Mussolini


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





You need to get off the drugs, kid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So answer the question why do you tell Spanish speaking kids to continue to speak a foreign language in a country where the natives are proud Americans, and find it disrespectful?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




This is why you shouldn’t butt in. I was speaking to dumbass, and referring to his personal weakness. If you want to be his hero, you’re going to have to follow along more carefully.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





What did I tell you about the straw man, punk?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Give the race a chance.. don’t set them up for failure.. stop being a racist


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




The drugs. Get off them.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


More ad hominem.. sorry you can’t keep up ..


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That, in addition to the straw man you keep trotting out, is exactly what you're doing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 You are advocating for these kids to come in contact with conflict .. stop your racism


----------



## sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

17 pages, and my spanish hasn't improved at all.......~S~


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



See? That's a straw man and an ad hominem. Try to compose one logical statement in proper English.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What don’t you understand?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I didn't say there was anything I didn't understand. I said your statement was illogical and dishonest. Do you understand what any of these words mean?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You have stated your position, I’m asking you about it,, don’t write it if your going to be a chicken lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You're not asking about any "position" of mine. You are imagining one and then insisting on illogical conclusions. If you want to ask a serious, honest question; go ahead. I don't think you're capable.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


More deflecting..


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Every time you are given the opportunity to ask a serious question, you fold. You are weak of character and mind.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Go back and re read. I can’t help that you deflected 50 lines ago. Lol next time answer the question puss boy


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Bilingualism Persists, But English Still Dominates


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




There you go again. As trolls go, you're a failure.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> But you want me arrested for a hate crime if I say speak English lol



Naw, just wallow in your own ignorance...and go burn a cross you whackadoodle.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Dr Grump said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > But you want me arrested for a hate crime if I say speak English lol
> ...


Huh? I’m a democrat?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Answer the question,, stop deflecting..does being a coward a generic thing?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Stop playing troll games, boy. Ask a serious question in proper English, if you can. If not, fuck off.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


The question stands, you will never answer it because it exposes you as a racist. 
You’re a sad little man


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Huh? I’m a democrat?



You don't seem bright enough...but stranger things have happened


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Dr Grump said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? I’m a democrat?
> ...


Kkk antifa are Democrats, they kicked Candace Owens out of a restaurant and attacked her.. no republicans


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




You have no intention of anything other than trolling? That's all you're here for? You've gotten attention, everyone has told you what an idiot you are, now it's time to move on to other things. Try.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> 
> Some people would have to find something else to panic about unnecessarily.



?

I always heard and read they say Spanish will be the main language in the future,  its weird that you would think this, being a teacher and all.

Mexicans cant stand learning English. 

.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Cool story,, you hack lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> ...




If immigration slows, this is all but certain. It is well-known among linguists that by the third generation most immigrant families have moved to using English exclusively in the home. It has been happening for generations.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> ...
> 
> Mexicans cant stand learning English.
> 
> .




That is ridiculously untrue, of course.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Maybe when you grow up you'll consider something other than trolling 100% of the time.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I work with a bunch they refuse to speak English,, again stop your fake news


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Umm ok hack


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




Not the ones I knew


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Again, illogical.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Facts and actual real
Life experience is illogical lol because you disagree lol 
What are you 5 years old. ? Lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



you do not have facts, and any reality is merely the product of what gets filtered through your blatant racism, fear, and weakness. If you ever grow up and look at things like a man, maybe you’ll be able to discuss things like a man. Rest assured, you are wrong in fact and your experience is lacking.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Wtf?? Lol
Huh 
Dude just keep deflecting like the coward you are.. just keep your perverted mind to your self


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss6 17 said:
> ...




Stop playing troll games, boy. Ask a serious question in proper English, if you can. If not, fuck off.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You should’ve answered it when I first asked it now you just look like deflecting  pussy lol I love it


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 7, 2019)

this thread gave me cancer


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





troll


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

A lot of people seem to have this fantasy of great great grandpa walking off the boat and becoming completely fluent in English over the next few weeks. Obviously not based in reality. First generation immigrants usually exhibit a range of success in acquiring English if it was not one of their languages upon arrival. Second-generation immigrants, those first born here in this country, tend to be more likely to be bilingual. The third generation - for several reasons - generally use English only even in the home.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Maybe when you grow up you'll consider something other than trolling 100% of the time.



No, you're wrong.  He's right.   I live around LOTS of people here legally and illegally.
Spanish speaking people do NOT want to learn English.
They generally want English speaking people in the US to adapt.

Maybe in your small classroom it's different?  Don't know.
But I'm sure I live around more Spanish speaking people than you do. (if you're in the USA)
Unless you're in Los Angeles. And then it's close.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> A lot of people seem to have this fantasy of great great grandpa walking off the boat and becoming completely fluent in English over the next few weeks. Obviously not based in reality. First generation immigrants usually exhibit a range of success in acquiring English if it was not one of their languages upon arrival. Second-generation immigrants, those first born here in this country, tend to be more likely to be bilingual. The third generation - for several reasons - generally use English only even in the home.


Generally Only people that  could aSimulate to American values came here, speak English, it wasn’t until welfare came along Spanish came over in droves


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> ....   I live around LOTS of people here legally and illegally.
> Spanish speaking people do NOT want to learn English......




You are greatly mistaken. You "live around" people, and jitler-boy there mumbles at his shoes about people  he fears, but I understand this issue on a level you may not appreciate. There is actual data and research involved in linguistic and cultural adaption. Your _living around_ people does not grant any understanding of personal and familial dynamics and the circumstances under which they may be laboring. Immigrants today want to learn English, and they really, really, really want their children to learn English, assimilate and live successful lives in America.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people seem to have this fantasy of great great grandpa walking off the boat and becoming completely fluent in English over the next few weeks. Obviously not based in reality. First generation immigrants usually exhibit a range of success in acquiring English if it was not one of their languages upon arrival. Second-generation immigrants, those first born here in this country, tend to be more likely to be bilingual. The third generation - for several reasons - generally use English only even in the home.
> ...



How can you be so ignorant of American History?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Sorry little man. Just facts


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I get it, you want a personal and emotional fight. But the broad principles you are tripping over are flat out wrong. Balkanizing a nation is the path to destruction.


----------



## Toro (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Because that’s the way it has always been, jitler. 

When this country was founded, nearly 10% of Americans spoke German. 

Did German almost become America’s official language in 1795? - National Constitution Center


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I’m sure they did know German, and our founding fathers hated Germans.. and I stand with the founders speak English or get out


----------



## Toro (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No they didn’t. 

¡Eres un idiota!


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Sorry we don’t like you 
A history of American anti-immigrant bias, starting with Ben Franklin's hatred of Germans


----------



## Toro (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Eso son solo algunos, jitler lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

There have been speakers of many languages in America since before it was America, and every day since.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




What principles are you imagining?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



A common culture with a common language.

The foundation of every civilization in history.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


You will never be accepted here  .. take care lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What principles!? Lol can you read what he wrote?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

There is actual data and research involved in linguistic and cultural adaption. Immigrants today want to learn English, and they really, really, really want their children to learn English, assimilate and live successful lives in America.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




He’s more accepted than you.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





The greatest civilization in the history of the world has always been made of many peoples, cultures, and languages.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


I’m the rule.. impossible lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




You’re the fool.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You’re a loon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


But you deflect questions


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Ask an honest question in proper English.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What don’t you understand,, puss


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Ask an honest question in proper English, or stop trolling.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ive asked you, if you can’t understand let me know what you don’t understand


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> There is actual data and research involved in linguistic and cultural adaption. Immigrants today want to learn English, and they really, really, really want their children to learn English, assimilate and live successful lives in America.



As you say, there is indeed actual data, however it refutes your claims.

Immigration and California Communities
https://www.researchgate.net/public...mmunity_Types_and_Assimilation_in_Mex-America
https://opensiuc.lib.siu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1126&context=dissertations


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Multiculturalism is the fall of every civilization in history, from the Greeks to the Mayans, to the Romans. Successful civilizations incorporate many people into a single culture melded by a common language.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There is actual data and research involved in linguistic and cultural adaption. Immigrants today want to learn English, and they really, really, really want their children to learn English, assimilate and live successful lives in America.
> ...





Nothing at the end of that link refutes  any claim that I have made. Perhaps you don’t fully understand it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> There is actual data and research involved in linguistic and cultural adaption. Immigrants today want to learn English, and they really, really, really want their children to learn English, assimilate and live successful lives in America.


What fucking town do you work in ? You are so full of shit, back it up! I live in the inner City with 3rd generation Latinos who say fuck America we are taking over. And only speak Spanish.. 

So stop spreading bullshit,


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

There have been speakers of many languages in America since before it was America, and every day since.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There is actual data and research involved in linguistic and cultural adaption. Immigrants today want to learn English, and they really, really, really want their children to learn English, assimilate and live successful lives in America.
> ...



Karma is a bitch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There is actual data and research involved in linguistic and cultural adaption. Immigrants today want to learn English, and they really, really, really want their children to learn English, assimilate and live successful lives in America.
> ...




You’re a terrible liar.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It is they are all struggling lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I wish I was ..


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You are. I know.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





The greatest civilization in the history of the world has always been made of many peoples, cultures, and languages.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


As some one with deeps roots in a urban city you are wrong, we had similar cultures come to a country, and assimilated..

We now have not common cultures move to a city for welfare and take and try to steal a country by not assimilating.. and they struggle it’s why the neighborhoods are high in crime


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You don't have "deep roots" anywhere, kid. You are about two and a half minutes old. Stop getting ahead of yourself. You understand nothing. Wait until you've got some mileage before making proclamations. It just makes you sound like even more of an ignorant kid.







The greatest civilization in the history of the world has always been made of many peoples, cultures, and languages


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ..... we had similar cultures come to a country, and assimilated........




That's not what chickenshit Know Nothings like you said in 1850, dumbass. They were wrong just as you are.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ..... and take and try to steal a country by not assimilating.. .....




Wrong, dumbass. Stop filtering everything through the lens of  your own fear and ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Story Map Journal


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

https://www.history.com/topics/immigration/tenements


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) - Household Poverty and Nonfatal Violent Victimization, 2008-2012


"For the period 2008-12-
Persons in poor households at or below the Federal Poverty Level (FPL) (39.8 per 1,000) had more than double the rate of violent victimization as persons in high-income households (16.9 per 1,000).
Persons in poor households had a higher rate of violence involving a firearm (3.5 per 1,000) compared to persons above the FPL (0.8-2.5 per 1,000).
The overall pattern of poor persons having the highest rates of violent victimization was consistent for both whites and blacks. However, the rate of violent victimization for Hispanics did not vary across poverty levels.
Poor Hispanics (25.3 per 1,000) had lower rates of violence compared to poor whites (46.4 per 1,000) and poor blacks (43.4 per 1,000).
Poor persons living in urban areas (43.9 per 1,000) had violent victimization rates similar to poor persons living in rural areas (38.8 per 1,000).
Poor urban blacks (51.3 per 1,000) had rates of violence similar to poor urban whites (56.4 per 1,000)."


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yes similar cultures, not Latino or Afro.. all those neighborhoods struggle.. 

And facts are facts.. you are a yuppie .. I’ve backed up on here where im from, how I grew up you know you have absolutely no culture in your life..


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... we had similar cultures come to a country, and assimilated........
> ...


You add no substance... how are you a teacher


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... and take and try to steal a country by not assimilating.. .....
> ...


It’s what I see.. I have had Afros and Latinos tell me all the time this country sucks, we are taking over , it’s our language, I’m only using the USA,  even the Irish are saying the same shit.. they all need to be checked


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Those civilizations you mentioned (and many more) were very successful, and were comprised of many peoples, cultures, and languages. The most successful and powerful civilizations always have been.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Nope. It's what you want to see.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Again good substance lol typical BPS teacher. Uneducated hack


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> . I have had Afros and Latinos tell me all the time this country sucks, we are taking over ,......




You are lying, and badly.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > . I have had Afros and Latinos tell me all the time this country sucks, we are taking over ,......
> ...


Get out more


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Nope. Go study American History, ignorant punk.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It is highly unlikely  you will ever "get out" as much, boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ...... I’ve backed up on here where im from, ........



No, you haven't. You've just told little stories based on your own racist fantasies, like the refugee from stormfront that you so obviously are.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ..... Uneducated hack




"Uneducated"? You sure you want to go there, kid?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ..... you have absolutely no culture in your life..





You don't realize what an ass you are making of yourself, troll-boy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I am the history... mic drop


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ...... I’ve backed up on here where im from, ........
> ...


Projecting?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Uneducated hack
> ...


Yes I do


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




You're a snot-nosed little punk. Come back after you get some education and experience of real life outside the kitchen where you scrub dishes, kid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... you have absolutely no culture in your life..
> ...


Just facts


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Did you frame your diploma from Dishwasher University?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Remember when I told you that you were being illogical, kid? Well,  you're doing it again.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I was  conceived in Chinatown.. I am the culture


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




No. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Street diploma.. you can’t come near here lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


More substance lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Again, illogical. Even you must realize that you are making no sense. Don't you get tired of just trolling all the time?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




You don't even have that, boy. You're still wet behind the ears.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You must be at Charles town high or Eastie


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Oh, do you need some help? Declaring wild guesses to be "facts" is illogical. Got it now, stupid? As it turns out, you are not only wrong but you missed the mark by a mile with that little guess.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Just facts..


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Are you really this stupid? Do you think that where a person is conceived imparts culture somehow? Not where they grew up, but the act of conception? You are hopelessly stupid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Getting close anti I .. should I show up or not hmmm


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Do they let you out? Seems likely you'd get lost and hurt yourself.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Home - Old Sturbridge Village

 Hey why is Sturbridge village all
White? Lol I thought there was different cultures? Where are they? Where is the latin, and the  Trinidadian ??? 

Ohh are you full of shit again lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Do you really think the first people to live there were the Pilgrims, dumbass? And have you ever heard of  slavery and indentured servitude?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


WHY ARE THEY ALL WHITE? Answer a question.. not answer it with a question


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They aren't, dumbass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ummmm so how come when I went almost all
We’re white?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



When you visited a tourist attraction? Just how stupid are you kid?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So that’s not what a settlement looked like? Interesting why wouldn’t they hire people to look at act like that era??


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Hopelessly stupid ^^^^^^^


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Hopelessly stupid ^^^^^^^


Again you answer a question with ad hominem hahhahhhH 

You can’t win so you turn to being a 5 year old haha


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Hopelessly stupid ^^^^^^^
> ...



You need help, kid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Why are they all white it’s real simple


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





 Show me the Spanish people


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

It’s got to be an act. No one could be this stupid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> It’s got to be an act. No one could be this stupid.


You said we always had many cultures! Where are they!?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It’s got to be an act. No one could be this stupid.
> ...




 And we have. Start by learning what the word culture means, idiot.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Where are the  latinos Trinidadians Haitians Nigerians in this picture ? Do you know the  historic value of this picture ??


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It looks like a trash scow.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


That’s us service men coming back from war.. all white ..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



They all fell when they expanded rapidly and could not assimilate their new members.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...






Trying too hard, champ. Your real criticism seems to be that none of them lasted forever.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yes and he’s states why.. Just like the deterioration of our inner cities across America


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) - Household Poverty and Nonfatal Violent Victimization, 2008-2012


"For the period 2008-12-
Persons in poor households at or below the Federal Poverty Level (FPL) (39.8 per 1,000) had more than double the rate of violent victimization as persons in high-income households (16.9 per 1,000).
Persons in poor households had a higher rate of violence involving a firearm (3.5 per 1,000) compared to persons above the FPL (0.8-2.5 per 1,000).
The overall pattern of poor persons having the highest rates of violent victimization was consistent for both whites and blacks. However, the rate of violent victimization for Hispanics did not vary across poverty levels.
Poor Hispanics (25.3 per 1,000) had lower rates of violence compared to poor whites (46.4 per 1,000) and poor blacks (43.4 per 1,000).
Poor persons living in urban areas (43.9 per 1,000) had violent victimization rates similar to poor persons living in rural areas (38.8 per 1,000).
Poor urban blacks (51.3 per 1,000) had rates of violence similar to poor urban whites (56.4 per 1,000)."


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2019)

https://www.history.com/topics/immigration/tenements


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) - Household Poverty and Nonfatal Violent Victimization, 2008-2012
> 
> 
> "For the period 2008-12-
> ...


 Baltimore Chicago Detroit Camden New Jersey St. Louis Oakland they are all white?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




“Us”?  ?????


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Hey were the Latinos


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




You are painfully stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

]





Jitss617 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




“Us”?  ?????


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You know why you can’t answer these questions? Because the Character make up genetics of this country are all fucking white


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is another one of a city..point to the different cultures...lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




They are not serious questions, and you cannot ask them using proper English.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Another deflecting lol thank you


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...





Do you honestly not realize how stupid that is?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are the one that said we had different cultures here.. I see assimilated people walking down the street ,, they don’t even know each other.. why are they all similar? Where is the big booty Latina? Where is the Muslims? Where?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Of course the point of this thread is that those who wet themselves every time they hear a word in a language other than English need not worry so much.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Of course the point of this thread is that those who wet themselves every time they hear a word in a language other than English need not worry so much.


This is America assimilate, we speak English here.. STOP PROMOTING DIVISION.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




There are different languages, peoples, and cultures all through my beautiful country, of course. Always have been, always will be.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Where? I posted pics and videos of the history of America.. can you print them out?


----------



## Toro (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


>



Parece un bote cargado de irlandeses, jitler


Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 283673
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> ...



Parece un bote cargado de irlandeses, jitler


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Sorry I only speak the native language... does that trigger you? Lol


----------



## Toro (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Sorry I only speak the native language... does that trigger you? Lol


No, pero hablar español te provoca lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Immigrants today ARE assimilating, linguistically, culturally, and economically just as those before them did.

I see this (and as much as I can, guide and facilitate the process) everyday in every way.

That is the truth. Fears and assumptions by the ignorant and/or fearful do not represent reality.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You can’t use ANY language properly as far as anyone can tell from your incoherent nonsense.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Immigrants today ARE assimilating, linguistically, culturally, and economically just as those before them did.
> 
> I see this (and as much as I can, guide and facilitate the process) everyday in every way.
> 
> That is the truth. Fears and assumptions by the ignorant and/or fearful do not represent reality.


 How come if I go to Sturbridge village everybody is white and everybody is dressed similarly but if I step out today I see people all dressing differently talking differently acting differently Mostly all new foreigners


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants today ARE assimilating, linguistically, culturally, and economically just as those before them did.
> ...



Go back to kindergarten and start all over again.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Yes because of the foreigners I was forced to go to school with , look at any inner city school across America with high volumes of Latinos all are struggling with everything.. pay attention you might learn


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Lol can’t answer a question lol


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Don’t blame others for your failure, loser.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

It's interesting to observe the process of assimilation across generations as it is unfolding. I have some students in classes for beginners who have only been in the US for a few weeks, and haven't been in a school of any kind for years - if ever. Some of them come from Spanish-speaking countries but cannot read or write in their first language. There are some real challenges to teaching them, but it is rewarding to help students who need help the most. In contrast, the same students just a year later are doing academic work that some posting here would almost certainly fail. 

On parent-teacher night you can see the generational process all in one place. Parents will come in, nervous about communicating in English (and often preferring to talk about their children in their first language). Sometimes the student him or herself will act as interpreter if the family uses a language the teacher doesn't speak. In some cases, the whole family will come, and a younger brother or sister who was born here in the US will act as family 'spokesman' as a native speaker of English. A process that unfolds for most families sooner or later over several generations all in one room at the same time. It's fascinating from a linguistic point of view. When a teacher really speaks none of the student's heritage language, ROTC students who are confidently bilingual patrol the school during the parent-teacher hours offering interpretation services. Often, these students just help guide the families around the school to find the rooms for specific classes/teachers. Every parent/guardian, without fail, emphasizes their urgent desire for their children to master English. None have ever expressed a concern about maintaining the culture of their country of origin.  

Several nights a week I drive from one (very) urban setting to another and teach classes to adult learners. These are people like the parents of the high school students I teach during the day. They are adults with jobs and families and obligations who devote precious time and energy in learning and improving their English because they know it is as important for them as it is for their children. The waiting list to enter the class is very long. 

On weekends, I travel to very different towns, and tutor the children of wealthy recent immigrant families. These students generally do not face the daunting obstacles that the students at my high school do, and they enjoy the benefits of very involved, supportive, loving families. The difference is quite telling.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2019)

The "three generation pattern" could wipe out Spanish in the US


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2019)

We discussed this very topic in one of my adult classes last week. They were all highly aware of the three generation phenomena, and shared their experiences with the process in their own families.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 19, 2019)

Without Borders, Language and Culture there can be no nation.  American English is the language of this country, it is being diluted.  Anti-American Democrats are blocking a wall that keeps our population from being diluted by illegal aliens.   America is it's own culture with assimilated ethnicities that historically contribute to America and DO NOT segregate themselves and try to live like they are in their own country.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2019)

[QUOTE="Leo123, post: 23328305, member: 65921]American English ......it is being diluted....[/QUOTE]



No, it is not.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> It's interesting to observe the process of assimilation across generations as it is unfolding. I have some students in classes for beginners who have only been in the US for a few weeks, and haven't been in a school of any kind for years - if ever. Some of them come from Spanish-speaking countries but cannot read or write in their first language. There are some real challenges to teaching them, but it is rewarding to help students who need help the most. In contrast, the same students just a year later are doing academic work that some posting here would almost certainly fail.
> 
> On parent-teacher night you can see the generational process all in one place. Parents will come in, nervous about communicating in English (and often preferring to talk about their children in their first language). Sometimes the student him or herself will act as interpreter if the family uses a language the teacher doesn't speak. In some cases, the whole family will come, and a younger brother or sister who was born here in the US will act as family 'spokesman' as a native speaker of English. A process that unfolds for most families sooner or later over several generations all in one room at the same time. It's fascinating from a linguistic point of view. When a teacher really speaks none of the student's heritage language, ROTC students who are confidently bilingual patrol the school during the parent-teacher hours offering interpretation services. Often, these students just help guide the families around the school to find the rooms for specific classes/teachers. Every parent/guardian, without fail, emphasizes their urgent desire for their children to master English. None have ever expressed a concern about maintaining the culture of their country of origin.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> If the economies and political systems of most Latin American countries were to stabilize, and immigration from that part of the world consequently fall to a low, steady level, it is possible that the Spanish language - of which some people here seem so afraid - might very well disappear as a first or even second language in the US (for all statistical purposes).
> 
> Some people would have to find something else to panic about unnecessarily.


.


----------

